# Share your funny cartoons here:



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

a favorite of mine.......


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

these aren't exactly cartoons...but........


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol being female I shouldn't be posting this, but I still think it's funny.

With the high rate of attacks on women in secluded parking lots, especially during evening hours, the Sydney city council in Australia has established a "Women Only" parking lot near downtown. Even the parking lot attendants are exclusively female, so that a comfortable and safe environment is created for patrons. The same concept is being considered by the Toronto Parking authority. Below is a picture of this amazing new concept parking lot for women only.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

LAUGHING!!! The Cat Carrier!!!!!!!! that is GREAT.....
have you seen the 101 Ways to Kill a Cat or some such book. I am close to the right name anyway. looks like somthing he would draw....


----------

